# lift bouncing



## scheduleplus (May 20, 2014)

Before I left for the week to my project, I bought a Long 510 48 hp tractor and hooked up my landscape rack. When I picked it up, the lift is bouncing. No time to investigate, but my thoughts are low fluid. I've ordered manuals, arriving tomorrow, to see if I'm missing something; i.e. operator error.

Any thoughts as to what else it could be?


----------



## Larry1510 (Dec 6, 2010)

Two things come to mind: one could be dirty, milky Hyd. fluid. second is maybe O-rings may need to be replaced on your Hyd. speed adjust.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe dirty hydraulic oil filter- not letting oil circulate fast enough. They are cheap to replace. After that, I'd replace the hydraulic oil. 
Good luck.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Some of Kubota L2800 & L3400 also had same problem,one fix was the flow know knob adjustment,other cable.


----------

